

Getting Started with AppHarbor – Heroku for .NET - friism
http://www.aaronstannard.com/post/2011/01/14/Getting-Started-with-AppHarbor-e28093-Heroku-for-NET.aspx

======
aymeric
I migrated <http://weekplan.net> yesterday in just a few hours. The main
difficulty was the incompleteness of the documentation which is easily
solvable.

Asp.net Mvc3 + NuGet + Razor + AppHarbor is becoming a viable alternative for
productive development.

~~~
grantc
Agree, very easy once I was able to git out of my own way. Haven't really done
much with it yet, but this is what Azure should be in terms of a developer
experience. I'll be interested to see the AH guys evolve the service and start
to get some of the elasticity of heroku, Azure, et al. Great start though and
great support as they build out docs.

------
kenjackson
Cool... so what are the current known issues with AppHarbor compared to Heroku
(sans the witty -- "uses .NET").

~~~
Aaronontheweb
I doesn't support MS Test in its testing process it uses during builds, but
other than that I haven't run into any issues using it. It does support NUnit
and xUnit though.

~~~
kenjackson
Thanks. Have you tried it with WebMatrix?

~~~
Aaronontheweb
I haven't yet - I have ASP.NET MVC3 RTM up and running on it though:
<http://geekyreads.com/>

~~~
kenjackson
I didn't even know that shipped already (MVC 3 RTM)! I thought HN was supposed
to keep me up to date on stuff like that! :-)

------
angrycoder
.net needs this so bad. The two paid hosting providers I've used in the past
were beyond terrible.

~~~
smiler
It needs an open source solution or a solution you can buy and run on your own
servers, because most of us doing .NET are doing it for corporations and on
their own private servers.

~~~
troethom
I agree with the demand. Personally, however, I do think that most companies
should seriously consider cloud hosting rather than running a private cloud...

------
memoryfault
Looks awesome. Can't wait to try this out...unfortunately the invite code
seems to have expired.

~~~
troethom
It's good for twenty more sign-ups, so please try again.

~~~
memoryfault
I kept getting "invite code not found" errors. If you have any more invites, I
would love to get one.

------
firemanx
What are the security limitations of AppHarbor? I see that they support
NHibernate via custom security, but could I also run NHibernate Search /
Lucene.NET, or is the filesystem locked down like Heroku?

~~~
troethom
We are currently evaluating whether or not to allow writes to the file
system... The thing is that while you could use it for temporary storage, we
may transfer your application to another server or run it on multiple, so you
can't really rely on it. So for indexing I would just recommend that you try
out <http://websolr.com/>

------
superkarn
Probably editing error, but their terms page
(<https://appharbor.com/page/terms>) skips over section 4.1.

~~~
friism
It's fixed, thanks!

